# Coffee Lake @ 5GHz



## chimuelo (Oct 8, 2017)

Ive come to trust the old system designers from 20 years ago.
Anand Shimpli sold his forum, but his original partner from PC Mag days is still the guy I trust with CPU overclocking tips and tests.
At the end of the article in conclusions there's 2 links that show how a 2600k and new Coffee Lake CPUs don't have much of a gap with IPC.

This test linked below shows no IPC gains either.
Personally I never see any gains above 4.4GHz on any i7, but I use a rather lean DAW from Plogue. I use Cubase SX to edit any MIDI data but just like playback on a really lean host. 
Anandtech isn't the same without Anand, but Kyle Bennet never cuts any product slack.

https://m.hardocp.com/article/2017/10/05/intel_coffee_lake_core_i58600k_vs_7600k_at_5ghz_review


----------

